# Pixeltreppen bei Rundungen und kleinen Logos vemeiden



## summerwaver (16. Februar 2010)

Guten Morgen alle zusammen, 

gibt es einen Möglichkeit die Pixeligkeit des Logos zu verhindern. Das Logo liegt als Vektordatei vor. Wenn ich es aber auf die angehängte Größe skaliere entstehen immer Pixelkanten an den dünnen Stellen.

Vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß

summerwaver


----------



## Alexander Groß (16. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

nein leider nicht. Ab einer bestimmten "Kleine"  ist es sichtbar und bleibt es auch. 

Nicht so starke Kontraste wählen, nimm mal ein weniger kräftiges rot und du wirst eine Verbesserung feststellen.


Alex


----------



## summerwaver (16. Februar 2010)

Alexander Groß hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> nein leider nicht. Ab einer bestimmten "Kleine"  ist es sichtbar und bleibt es auch.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Leider läßt sich an der Farbe des Logos nichts verändern, die steht fest. Damit muß ich leben.


----------



## frkz (16. Februar 2010)

Versuche es mal in einer höheren Auflösung als jpeg zu speichern und es anschliessend zu verkleinern. Also, z.B. erst in 2500x1500px speichern und anschliessend auf 500x300px verkleinern.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Februar 2010)

Hi,
du hats beim Importieren auch das Häckchen Glätten in den Optionen angeklickt?

Viele Grüße


----------



## summerwaver (16. Februar 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> du hats beim Importieren auch das Häckchen Glätten in den Optionen angeklickt?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Selbstverständlich, das habe ich getan.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Februar 2010)

Super ,
du kannst ja auch dein Logo als Vektordaten in Ps importieren. Dann ahst du beim skalieren an sich kein Qualitätsverlust. Bzw. du erstellst dir einen Formebene.
Ansonsten haben die anderen ja schon einiges zu deinen Möglichkeiten gesagt.

Viele Grüße


----------



## summerwaver (16. Februar 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Super ,
> du kannst ja auch dein Logo als Vektordaten in Ps importieren. Dann ahst du beim skalieren an sich kein Qualitätsverlust. Bzw. du erstellst dir einen Formebene.
> Ansonsten haben die anderen ja schon einiges zu deinen Möglichkeiten gesagt.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Vielen Dank. Ja, ich kann es in Photoshop CS4 als Smart Objekt platzieren mit Glätten. Wenn ich es aber auf die vorgesehene Größe
von 220 px Breite skaliere, entstehen unweigerlich diese Pixeltreppen. Und die lassen sich wahrscheinlich deshalb nicht vemeiden, weil es 
meines Wissens nicht möglich ist Pixel in ihrer Einfärbung zu trennen. An den bewußten Stellen ist das Logo dann ja gerade mal 4 Pixel hoch.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (16. Februar 2010)

Hi,
also bei vektorgrafiken hat es ja dann auch was mit der Bildschirmdarstellung zu tun. Du siehst ja nur eine Interpretation der Vektoren. Da der Bildschirm ja wie ein Bitmapbild funktioniert und von einer bestimmten Auflösung abhängig ist.

Viele Grüße


----------



## summerwaver (17. Februar 2010)

Jan-Frederik Stieler hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> also bei vektorgrafiken hat es ja dann auch was mit der Bildschirmdarstellung zu tun. Du siehst ja nur eine Interpretation der Vektoren. Da der Bildschirm ja wie ein Bitmapbild funktioniert und von einer bestimmten Auflösung abhängig ist.
> 
> Viele Grüße



Mein Problem ist, es sieht an dieser Stelle einfach unprofessionell aus, obwohl es vielleicht keine Lösung dafür gibt.


----------



## Alexander Groß (17. Februar 2010)

Hallo,

nein, in dieser Größe und mit dieser Farbwahl leider nicht.


Gruß

Alex


----------



## Taft (17. Februar 2010)

Ich bin heute Offtopic drauf 

Wenn das Logo fürs Internet bestimmt ist, gibt es 1nen Trick, der aber nicht wirklich sauber ist!

Nimm dein Logo, importier es in Flash, und binde das fertige .swf in die Website ein. Da Flash vektoren unterstützt sollte das Logo dann besser aussehen.

Wie gesagt, nicht sauber, äusserst aussergewöhndlich und ohne Erfolgsgarantie, da ich es nicht getestet habe....


----------



## Martin Schaefer (17. Februar 2010)

Es ist ein wenig schwer, ein Objekt scharf aussehen zu lassen und trotzdem die Kanten restlos zu glätten. Photoshop macht eigentlich schon ein ordentliches Anti-Aliasing, ohne z.B. wie bei ClearType auch mit unterschiedlichen Farbwerten zu arbeiten und damit die Grafik letztlich zu verhunzen.

Eine Möglichkeit, die dir bleibt, um die Kanten "weicher" zu machen hast du beispielsweise bei
einer Formebene. Wenn du hier die Verktormaske der Formebene anklickst, dann kannst du (bei
Photoshop CS4) im Maskenpanel die Vektormaske 1px weichzeichnen. Allerdings musst du dann
natürlich in Kauf nehmen, dass es ein wenig unscharf wird. Das ist nunmal der Effekt von "weicher
machen". 

Ich frag mich aber trotzdem immernoch, ob du dein Bild auch wirklich in 100% anschaust und nicht
aus Versehen in 200% oder noch mehr reingezoomt schaust. Die automatische Kantenglättung
von vektorbasierten Ebenen ist eigentlich schon ganz gut.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## summerwaver (18. Februar 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Es ist ein wenig schwer, ein Objekt scharf aussehen zu lassen und trotzdem die Kanten restlos zu glätten. Photoshop macht eigentlich schon ein ordentliches Anti-Aliasing, ohne z.B. wie bei ClearType auch mit unterschiedlichen Farbwerten zu arbeiten und damit die Grafik letztlich zu verhunzen.
> 
> Eine Möglichkeit, die dir bleibt, um die Kanten "weicher" zu machen hast du beispielsweise bei
> einer Formebene. Wenn du hier die Verktormaske der Formebene anklickst, dann kannst du (bei
> ...



Vielen Dank für die bisherige Hilfe und Beschäftigung mit dem Thema. Es ist so, daß man bei dem Logo
in der 100% Ansicht im Browser an den dünnen Stellen des Logo leichte Treppen sieht. Nun geht der Auftraggeber
allerdings hin, denkt und sagt sich, da ist doch was falsch, zoomt im Browser auf 400 % und sieht dann die Pixeltreppen
ganz deutlich und sagt (ahnungslos): "Da stimmt doch was nicht das Logo sieht doch im Druck auch besser aus."

Dies ist ganz genau das Problem. Mir ist natürlich klar, daß die Kombination von dem Rot und dem fast weißen Hintergrund
nicht gerade einfach ist. Zudem hat das Logo auch noch (gewünscht) einen 3D-Effekt, der das ganze in diesem Pixelbereich
auch nicht leichter macht. 

Vielen Dank trotzdem bisher für Eure Beschäftigung mit meinem Thema.

Gruß

summerwaver


----------



## Martin Schaefer (18. Februar 2010)

Schönen Gruß an den Auftraggeber, er soll sich doch einfach einen Monitor mit 300, 600, 1200 oder 2400dpi Auflösung kaufen, wenn er es wie gedruckt sehen will. 
Computerdisplays haben typischerweise eine Auflösung von 72-96dpi, da kann man keine "absolute"
Schärfe erwarten ... jedenfalls nicht im Vergleich zu hochauflösendem Druck, möglicherweise auch noch
mit Schmuckfarbe statt mit 4-Farb-Offset gerastert.

Es gibt Realitäten, mit denen sich ein Auftraggeber abfinden muss.
Die Grenzen der Physik gehören da dazu. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## bofh1337 (18. Februar 2010)

Martin Schaefer hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt Realitäten, mit denen sich ein Auftraggeber abfinden muss.
> Die Grenzen der Physik gehören da dazu.
> 
> Gruß
> Martin



Ausgenommen davon sind Lizenznehmer.......habe ich zumindest immer öfter den Eindruck


----------



## Alexander Groß (18. Februar 2010)

Einfach eine zusätzlichen Meter vom Bildschirm wegstehen und alle schaut Super aus.


Alex


----------

